# Thi công máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chất lượng cao – Dàn lạnh Cassette thổi tròn 360 độ



## adkytl (2 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*




*

*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin Inverter Gas R32 (New Cassette Round Flow)*

Dàn lạnh được thiết kế thổi vòng tròn 360 độ giúp tránh nhiệt độ không đồng đều và gió lùa gây khó chịu
Sự thoải mái được duy trì kể cả khi nhiệt độ phòng tăng lên và tốc độ gió giảm
Thiết kế tinh tế với cánh đảo gió mới rộng hơn phù hợp với nhiều loại hình công trình
Sản phẩm với dãy công suất rộng gồm 8 model dàn lạnh (Điện 1 pha, 3 pha)






*CÁC TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT:*










​
*Cơ điện lạnh Ánh Sao - Hệ thống phân phối Daikin chính thức:*

_TƯ VẤN & THIẾT KẾ CÁC GIẢI PHÁP ĐIỀU HÒA KHÔNG KHÍ DÒNG THƯƠNG MẠI SKYAIR CHO VĂN PHÒNG, TÒA NHÀ, HỘI NGHỊ, NHÀ HÀNG, SHOP TIỆN LỢI,..._
_GIÁ ĐƯỢC LẤY TRỰC TIẾP TỪ KHO DAIKIN ĐẾN TAY KHÁCH HÀNG_
_VẬN CHUYỂN MIỄN PHÍ KHU VỰC NỘI THÀNH – BẢO HÀNH 1 NĂM THÂN MÁY, 5 NĂM MÁY NÉN._
_KHẢO SÁT CÔNG TRÌNH TẬN NƠI & BÁO GIÁ NHANH, CHÍNH XÁC NHẤT._
_DỊCH VỤ CHĂM SÓC & HẬU MÃI CHU ĐÁO._






*Xem bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần *➤ *maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-am-tran/am-tran-daikin*

*Xem bảng giá máy lạnh giấu trần *➤ *maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-giau-tran/giau-tran-daikin*

*Xem bảng giá máy lạnh tủ đứng *➤ *maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-tu-dung/tu-dung-daikin*

*Xem bảng giá máy lạnh áp trần *➤ *maylanhanhsao.com/san-pham/may-lanh-ap-tran/ap-tran-daikin*

*HOTLINE TƯ VẤN MUA HÀNG: 0909 588 116 MS HIỀN*

*HOTLINE TƯ VẤN KỸ THUẬT: 0909 588 116 MR VIỆT*

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Dịch vụ Ánh Sao:*

*Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM*
*VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp*
*Email báo giá chi tiết: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com*
*WEBSITE: *_*maylanhanhsao.com*_


----------

